# Gold companies on the ASX?



## pj2105 (22 June 2009)

Hi

I'm interested in investing in a company dealing with gold on the ASX.
Can anybody steer me in the right direction as to which companies I should be looking at?  I will make my own personal enquiries but I'd like a list of names to start off with.

The companies I'd expect deal with the mining of gold, but if there are other companies that deal with gold another way I might look into it.

thanks.


----------



## GumbyLearner (22 June 2009)

*Re: Gold companies on the ASX*



pj2105 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm interested in investing in a company dealing with gold on the ASX.
> Can anybody steer me in the right direction as to which companies I should be looking at?  I will make my own personal enquiries but I'd like a list of names to start off with.
> ...




It's not permitted to give investment advice on ASF pj.

But here is a link to all the goldies listed on the ASX.
I think it's a subscription site but it does include all the 
gold stocks large-mid-small listed on the ASX. 

http://goldnerds.com.au/




Cheers
Gumby


----------



## JnrTrader (24 June 2009)

*Re: Gold companies on the ASX*

my pick of the goldies would have to be TRY-Troy Resources.  With a current MC of $90m i believe they are at the lower end of their valuation.  Cash at bank stands at approx 64m which gives enterprise value of 26m, in which i think is very cheap, i suugest doing some homework on this one and maybe you'll come to the same conclusion i did, cheers.


----------



## pj2105 (6 October 2009)

*Re: Gold companies on the ASX*

Well done JnrTrader, when you told me the price was 1.30, now its at 2.17 and it peaked at 2.60.
I didn't get on it, did you have something on it?




JnrTrader said:


> my pick of the goldies would have to be TRY-Troy Resources.  With a current MC of $90m i believe they are at the lower end of their valuation.  Cash at bank stands at approx 64m which gives enterprise value of 26m, in which i think is very cheap, i suugest doing some homework on this one and maybe you'll come to the same conclusion i did, cheers.


----------

